# International market yields



## sydboy007 (22 July 2014)

Canoz asked me to put the below graph up in this forum.

Unfortunately no idea how to get update - hopefully bespoke investments might do semi regular updates.

Their chart for regional / international focused ETFs is also quite good

http://www.bespokeinvest.com/thinkbig/2014/7/15/country-dividend-yields.html


----------

